# Fish fry



## savedbygrace (Aug 18, 2021)

Mangrove snapper, spade fish, homemade hush puppies, homemade coleslaw and crinkle cut fries


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 18, 2021)

Hell yeah!  Friends going with striper guide this weekend.  We having fish fry next weekend.  A friend and I claim to have the best hush puppies so we having a cook off.  I use recipe from the oldest still in operation restaurant in Texas, Stagecoach Inn.  I going to win!


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 18, 2021)

Nice. Love whole fried mangrove snapper. those smaller fish are perfect for it. Tell me, how many spadefish did you clean to get that much meat? Awfully thin fish...

Like!


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 18, 2021)

Never heard of either fish.
Spadefish appear much bigger than sunfish up here.
We scale sunfish then split and fry then lift out the rib bones and spine for enjoy.
Snapper is a bake fish for me.  Used to live in Seattle area so snapper a bit larger there.


----------



## savedbygrace (Aug 18, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Nice. Love whole fried mangrove snapper. those smaller fish are perfect for it. Tell me, how many spadefish did you clean to get that much meat? Awfully thin fish...
> 
> Like!








I only cooked 1/2 of these today.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 19, 2021)

Welcome  from Nova Scotia

  Nice looking plate of food , both new names for me also, but I would take a plate of that

David


----------

